# Rat sleeping in corner of cage?



## Toxicat (Jan 18, 2015)

One of my rats has been trying to sleep in the corner of her cage tonight. Usually she sleeps in her hammock or in the litter box so it's pretty strange. This is the third time tonight Ive seen her napping in the corner (the first 2 times I put my hand on the cage and gave her some scratches behind the ears). It worries me because I'm in the process of making felt blankets for their cage floors to cover the wired bar floors and I wouldn't think the bars are too comfortable. There hasn't really been any changes in her diet and the only change in her activity is that she's been more active lately (running around and climbing her cage).

Ive done everything I could think of to get her to sleep somewhere else. I moved all the toys out of the hammock because it was a little crowded in there; she dragged all the chew toys from the 3rd floor down into the litter box

Edit: I have added the felt blankets in (unfinished). Both rats walked around on them and started pulling on the blanket. Roughly 70% of the third and 60% of the second floor is still covered with felt. Right now, they're standing on the blanket snacking on some blocks. I'm hoping if she chooses to sleep in the corner, she will at least sleep on a felted corner.


----------



## mimsy (Jun 8, 2014)

I wouldn't worry too much about it. I have a wire floored cage that my 8 males live in. There are places where I have cardboard, some places I have blankets, some places have tiles, some places have my old tshirts and some places I leave wire. The choose to sleep on different places all the time, and sometimes they like the plain wire. I think they sometimes like the airy feeling. It was cold this evening here, so they all slept in a big cube style fleece hammock. I have several different styles of hammocks as well. But I can find them generally in all kinds of different places. I have a few plastic places as well-like those balls for rodents to run in, but with no lid and hanging for a sleep place as well as some plastic tubes. Some of my boys like to sleep on plain plastic and others want some bedding (paper or fleece) in their sleepy spot. Some like to sleep in woven wood style baskets. (from second hand store or dollar tree) 

With so many in my group I like lots of choices. Sometimes they even like to sleep in one of the litter boxes. Some of my boys are pretty specific and only sleep in a certain place every time, others change where they like to sleep. Sometimes they all sleep together, sometimes in smaller groups and sometimes alone.

btw-I have a toy box in both my cages (cage of girls and a cage of boys) and both tend to drag all the toys out and into a litter box, don't know why. I'll find the occasional one in a hammock or some other place, but the large pile of toys is usually in a litter box.


----------



## avwood93 (Jan 22, 2015)

One of my boys likes to nap in the corner outside of their little house. I think sometimes he feels too warm to sleep in the hammock or in the bed, so he goes there. I wouldn't worry too much


----------

